

Why I Still have faith in LastPass - curiousmitch
http://www.curiousmitch.com/2015/06/why-i-still-have-faith-in-lastpass

======
untog
My eyes have been opened - I tried 1Password and I'm never going back to
LastPass. I'm yet to find a single thing LastPass is better at.

~~~
dm2
Does 1Password have a web based version?

~~~
akhatri_aus
The backup creates a web app, '1Password Anywhere'. It's nice how they do it
since it's self-hosted.

------
kolev
Naive people are naive and this is a false dichotomy. Don't recidivate - there
are better-reputation alternatives!

~~~
infoworm
What alternatives would you recommend?

~~~
kolev
Most people I know use 1Password. From the comments made here, 1Password also
looks to be the best of both worlds and the most popular alternative.

------
elchief
Do you find your knees get sore with the astroturf?

